# Ghost or Amano Shrimp as algae eater?



## PKChino (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi all,
I am having my 12g tank setup as soon as it's cycled, I am having the following:

3 x platies
6 x neon tetras

and I was thinking three oto but can I replace the oto with 5 or 6 ghost or amano shrimps? Do these shrimps eat algae? I would love to have more than just fish in my tank if that's possible. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Amano shrimp will be much more effective with eating algae.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

Amano shrimp


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Ghosts dont eat algea. Amanos are fabulous. I have 12


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Ghost tend to eat the leftover food if I am not mistaken. So I would go with amano shrimp.


----------

